# question during drying



## depetreono (Oct 14, 2011)

I Hung my branches for about one week until all leaves were dry as well as the buds to the touch. They have now been in a brown bag for almost a week. My problem is that they are not compacting they are staying fluffy. Not making the "nug" we all know.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 15, 2011)

These were part of an early harvest sample. I hope that's why. So your sayinging I should go straight from hanging to the mason jars. Do I let them hang longer then normal this way or do I just keep a closer eye on them for mold???


----------



## Jericho (Oct 15, 2011)

As said skip the paper bag. It is a waste of time and trichs. 

Go straight from hanging to jars. Move to jars when the bud get dry on the outside, then you jar it and open it for about an hour couple times a day. What you want to happen is the outside bud needs to absorb the moisture from inside the bud and then you dry it by opening the jar again. reduce the amount of times depending on the moisture. 

Dont over pack the jars or it will cause mold. Should be enough room for air to move around at 1st.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2011)

You either have dense nugs or you don't.  It doesn't happen during the dry or cure.  

Did they get overdry?  A week hanging and a week bagged sounds like a long time to dry.  

I also find it *a lot* easier to trim before I hang to dry.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 15, 2011)

I was going of the thread on how to dry. And followed the steps the way its listed. Sounds out dated one of you should write a new sticky for slow drying.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 15, 2011)

I was going of the thread on how to dry. And followed the steps the way its listed. Sounds out dated one of you should write a new sticky for slow drying.


----------



## depetreono (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I switched to the jars and skipped the bag step. I'm harvesting some buds today wich look denser. Like I said the others were an early harvest experiment. I'll let you know how these turn out after a little drying to see what you think.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 16, 2011)

Just wrapping up my first harvest, and this is what I've been doing. Or atleast as close to this as possible.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------

